# vaginal delivery of 15 week fetal demise



## sweetsue (Feb 23, 2017)

I have a patient who vaginally delivered a 15-week fetal demise. It was not the provider's private patient so there aren't any prenatal visits to be billed. There wasn't any suppositories or injections used to induce. All information on the report indicates it was a complete spontaneous abortion. The provider wants to bill 59409 but I advise it cannot be used for a fetus less than 20 weeks. It seems the only applicable code would be an E/M code 99201-99233. Is this correct?


----------



## tracylc10 (Feb 23, 2017)

You are correct.


----------



## sweetsue (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you


----------

